# Spaceballs



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

I figure we need a thread for this funny ass movie from the late 80's, this was one of my fav parts with Micheal Winslow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8auGAJrnpY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 22, 2008)

LMAO..Pizza hut guy always makes me laugh. Micheal Winslow is epic in that movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> LMAO..Pizza hut guy always makes me laugh. Micheal Winslow is epic in that movie.



Pizza the Hut

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDqk-izC2kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

I've seen this movie so many fucking times.

Just epic lulz.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2008)

Seen it several times, it's such an awesome movie. The humor might be a bit blunt but somehow I still love it.

USE THE JUICE


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 22, 2008)

Spaceballs The Music Video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezyoKr0v-HQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 23, 2008)

wasnt there a porn movie with the same name?

this and kung pow movie are teh Win.


----------



## Caldwerl (Mar 24, 2008)

This movie is damn funny and yet it is one of Mel Brook's lesser films. Just goes to show just how good he is.


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 24, 2008)

Spaceball was on today on comedy central. I came. 

Sean..


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 24, 2008)

there playing it right now for a second time, of course I have it on dvd and uncensored


----------



## martryn (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought it was an alright movie when I was younger, but the humor has sorta died for me on subsequent viewings.  I agree that this is not one of Brooks' best works, but it is somewhat of a classic.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 24, 2008)

When the alien comes out of the dudes body and dances is full of win!


----------



## Wilham (Mar 24, 2008)

love this movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Haha, I always loved this movie. 

"Very impressive, Lone Starr. Too bad this isn't the Wild World of Sports. "


----------



## Balalaika (Mar 26, 2008)

"There is only one man who would dare give me the raspberry! Lonestar!" Love this movie, Dark Helmet playing with his dolls was great.


----------



## Denji (Mar 26, 2008)

"They've gone to plaid!"


----------



## Talon. (Mar 26, 2008)

"how many assholes we got on this ship?"
All:"YO!"
"i knew it im surrounded by assholes"
"KEEP FIRING ASSHOLES!!!!" XD   XD   XD   
pure brilliance


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 26, 2008)

I love this movie!!Dark Helmet, Pizza the Hut


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

Isn't g4 making a cartoon version of space balls?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Isn't g4 making a cartoon version of space balls?



it's sposed to air on G4, but that was 2 years ago according to wikipedia, but as far as I know they already made and voiced 13 episodes


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 27, 2008)

Blazing Saddles >SpaceBalls

[YOUTUBE]TJkHykGRXrw[/YOUTUBE]

SpaceBalls doesn't seem to be aging that well.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah I heard about that last year when they aired a commercial for it on G4 but havent seen it on tv at all...mustve failed before even being aired


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Mar 31, 2008)

oh haha love that movie


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> yeah I heard about that last year when they aired a commercial for it on G4 but havent seen it on tv at all...mustve failed before even being aired



they completed and voiced all 13 episodes, they just never set a date with G4, plus G4 is really lame these days, repeats of cops and other cancelled shows


----------



## KengouXIII (Apr 1, 2008)

man one of my fav comadies!!!
"I am srounded by assholes"
"use the shwortz"
HA HA
love it


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 1, 2008)

"I see your shwortz is as big as mine......"


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

or elese Pizza's gonna send out for you


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 1, 2008)

"Have you found anything yet!?"
"We aint found Shit!!"


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

when is now


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 1, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> when is now



Hahaha yeah that was hilarious....


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember seeing this a few years ago. I loved it, its hilarious.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 1, 2008)

Kwagga said:


> Hahaha yeah that was hilarious....



it looks like a winebago with wigs


----------

